# Howa parts.......



## badger (Aug 5, 2007)

My Howa 1500 (223) has a broken extractor. Does anyone know where I can buy a replacement?

Thanks,

badger


----------



## roscoe p.coletrane (Aug 5, 2007)

brownell's


----------



## badger (Aug 5, 2007)

roscoe p.coletrane said:


> brownell's



Nope,
nothing listed in their online3 catalogue for Howa or weatherby Vanguard (same part)
I'll call them Monday to confirm

Thanks anyway

badger


----------



## frankwright (Aug 5, 2007)

I think you should find what you need here. I am 95% sure the Howa 1500 and the S&W 1500 are one and the same rifle.
I don't see a .223 extractor listed but maybe one of the others would work with a little modification.
Good luck!

http://www.e-gunparts.com/productschem.asp?chrMasterModel=1980z1500


----------



## badger (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Franks,
I'll call them tomorrow.

badger


----------



## badger (Aug 6, 2007)

Found one at Legacy sports.

Thanks,

badger


----------

